# iPhone or not?



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all.

I am a massive Apple freak but I need to make a decision. Upgrade to the iPhone 5 (I can't wait for the S or 6 because I have no phone at the moment) or get something else.

It does sadly seam that there are better performing handsets out and I am tempted by the new HTC One. Can anyone share similar experiences?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have both the iPhone 5 and the HTC One which I've had for a little over a week. 

I love my iPhone and wouldn't do without it. But the HTC is a very nice one, well built but is ultimately let down by the fragmented Android OS. It does lock up from time to time and when I turn it off and back on wifi doesn't work until I restart the phone. Very strange. 

I know it's early days but I still prefer the iPhone. If I were you I would get the 5 then in a few months sell it and get the 5S. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Iv recently upgraded from the 4 to the 5 and as a massive apple fan I do feel a little let down if I was u go for the s4 iv had a little play with a friends and has some good features but that will no doubt b a novelty, don't get me wrong the 5 is a good phone and I wouldn't b with out it cos of other apple devices but just wish apple gave it a wow factor


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The 5 and then sell for a 5s is the plan.. I love apple, and do use iCloud with my MacBook Pro. But the bint in the Vodafone shop was really slating the 5 and trying to get me to get a HTC One. I like the look of the phone. I use iPhone a lot for pictures, but the camera is crap. How is the HTC?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

depends how much you have invested in apple apps?

if alot then stick with apple

ive had a 4, 4s, 5 and now on a HTC one and i think its pretty awesome, the speakers are quite amazing

but again comes down to if you want to move to a new operating system.

on a added bonus you have alot more freedom on android so much you will not know where to start your customisation


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> *The 5 and then sell for a 5s is the plan..* I love apple, and do use iCloud with my MacBook Pro. But the bint in the Vodafone shop was really slating the 5 and trying to get me to get a HTC One. I like the look of the phone. I use iPhone a lot for pictures, but the camera is crap. How is the HTC?


A bad plan in my eyes, if you really love your brand just wait until the next release is launched as the 5 is already a good way through it's 'life cycle'.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I had an htc desire hd and lived it. I broke it and used a 3GS that a family member was selling. From then on I knew I would stick with iPhones then on. We have just bought iPhone 5's and I love it. BF lives his too. But the idea for us was if the next upgrade is released and we prefer to get that, we'll sell ours still for a good price. 
As like yourself we've become apple hoars and find the interaction with each device (especially Apple TV) great. Plus everyone I talk to has an iPhone (even my mum, my old 3GS) so texting is always through iMessage 
By no means am I slagging of htc or android but apple I prefer 
HTH


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> The 5 and then sell for a 5s is the plan.. I love apple, and do use iCloud with my MacBook Pro. But the bint in the Vodafone shop was really slating the 5 and trying to get me to get a HTC One. I like the look of the phone. I use iPhone a lot for pictures, but the camera is crap. How is the HTC?


The HTC One is good, camera is very nice just bare in mind the 5 has been out a while now and it's difficult to compare to a much newer phone like the One or S4. I've had my 5 since launch day and really like it. It's by no means perfect but show me a product that is.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers guys..

I can't wait any longer, I'm already going to be without a phone for 6 days, I did originally want to wait for the next model. I do have money in apps, but not a massive amount and I rarely game. 

I dunno what it is, that HTC looks impressive though. A good screen and a good camera is a must. iCloud makes it so easy though and I do really love Apple.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely iPhone


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Cheers guys..
> 
> I can't wait any longer, I'm already going to be without a phone for 6 days, I did originally want to wait for the next model. I do have money in apps, but not a massive amount and I rarely game.
> 
> I dunno what it is, that HTC looks impressive though. A good screen and a good camera is a must. iCloud makes it so easy though and I do really love Apple.


Recent reviews suggest the daytime pics on the iphone are 'better' than the ONE but the ONE wins in low light conditions.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Recent reviews suggest the daytime pics on the iphone are 'better' than the ONE but the ONE wins in low light conditions.


But then in a few months the 5S will be out and no doubt better.

The HTC does perform well at low light though.

I would stick to iPhone :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll always get the same answers the this question before it ends up going in circles and the fighting starts. 

All phones do more than you'll probably ever need and it all comes down to personal preference. 

Having had iPhones previously I just don't think they come close to the high end Android phones. 

I would consider another iphone if they upped their game but the current model doesn't do it for me. 

Go to the shop and have a play with the demo models and see what you think.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You'll always get the same answers the this question before it ends up going in circles and the fighting starts.
> 
> All phones do more than you'll probably ever need and it all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, technically there are a lot of handsets better than the iphone ( we are talking features tech, screen res etc) in everyday use some features maybe a mute point.

5S vs ONE


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I think if you have other apple devices then iPhone is a no brainer, if you don't and don't intend to buy any other apple devices then just flip a coin.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive had all the iphones to date, but just jumped ship to android both my phone ( galaxy note 2 ) and tablet ( galaxy note 10.1 ). can honestly say I will never go back to apple unless they dramatically change. Android is so easy to use now (jellybean) and the Samsung devices are extremely fast and efficient.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Smithey1981 said:


> Ive had all the iphones to date, but just jumped ship to android both my phone ( galaxy note 2 ) and tablet ( galaxy note 10.1 ). can honestly say I will never go back to apple unless they dramatically change. Android is so easy to use now (jellybean) and the Samsung devices are extremely fast and efficient.


I'm not surprised when they're that big 

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

iPhone gets my vote. As an apple fan you already know its the right choice.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

FWIW I have been using Macs for about 20 years. But I have never even considered an iPhone. I'm currently using a Nexus 4 with vanilla Jellybean, no HTC Sense and no Samsung Touchwiz, and its a much better Android experience. Have a look at the Nexus, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Iphone for me all the way....its just works lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have just swapped from a iPhone 5 to a Galaxy S4, i do like the galaxy but it doesnt really perform any better than the iPhone IMO, the only real difference for me is the screen size is bigger which i want at the moment, for me the iPhone works out of the box where as the S4 needs lots of tweaking to get it working like i want it (or like it should).


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> The 5 and then sell for a 5s is the plan.. I love apple, and do use iCloud with my MacBook Pro. But the bint in the Vodafone shop was really slating the 5 and trying to get me to get a HTC One. I like the look of the phone. I use iPhone a lot for pictures, but the camera is crap. How is the HTC?


Vodafone make more money on phones such as the One as the handset cost to them isn't as high.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

To be honest I am swaying more toward apple just because I love iCloud. But the other phones do seem to perform better.

I have a feeling the next iPhone is imminent, I am now debating waiting for it to see if it is any better. The only thing is, it means living with a relic non smart phone in the mean time!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> To be honest I am swaying more toward apple just because I love iCloud. But the other phones do seem to perform better.
> 
> I have a feeling the next iPhone is imminent, I am now debating waiting for it to see if it is any better. The only thing is, it means living with a relic non smart phone in the mean time!


Someone is selling a couple of iPhone 4's on here might be worth getting one to tide you over?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Twice I've bought a galaxy note, then a note 2 and twice I have went back to my 4s. The iPhone integrates better to my car kit, email and calender sync to an exchange server on the iPhone is much better and the apps I use frequently are more polished and of a higher quality on iOS. I got really sick of seeing messages like unfortunately google play store has stopped. Apps integral to the os shouldn't be so flaky.I also found I made more typos on the note despite the bigger keyboard, I have no idea why. I wish apple would just admit they are wrong about screen size and go bigger, the 5 misses the point IMO, its the narrow width that makes web browsing a chore not the height. I would love the option of a decent stylus too. 
Tbh if I could make phone calls on my ipad mini that would be ideal, just need to find a belt clip for it.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I just read that Apple have thier techy confrence between the 10th and 14th of June, so I am going to hold out until then. 

They may not release the 5S or 6 then but I'm sure we will get a date for when it will happen. 

I do still favour Apple, but it seems a shame ot go and get another 18month contract for the sake of a week or two, when I could wait and get the new model.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

So, just to update this, I went to Vodafone last night. I got very sick of having no phone and just decided to go and get an iPhone 5, on the basis that when the new one comes out I could sell it and get the newer version.

Only problem is I walked out of the shop with a HTC One. :wall:

I HATE to say it, because I am an apple fanatic, but the HTC is better in so many ways.

The screen is way bigger, clearer and brighter. It has double the memory, is esentially easy to use and every app that I had on the iPhone is available. I do miss the big bitton design of the iPhone (as in the one at the bottom in the middle), but it is very tecnhically twice the phone that the iPhone is. Who knows if it will last, but so far, so good...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have both but I don't quite agree with you, sorry. The HTC is very good in many ways but overall I'd still rather use my iPhone.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

woodybeefcake said:


> So, just to update this, I went to Vodafone last night. I got very sick of having no phone and just decided to go and get an iPhone 5, on the basis that when the new one comes out I could sell it and get the newer version.
> 
> Only problem is I walked out of the shop with a HTC One. :wall:
> 
> ...


Very good mate, well done.

Another successful convert to the superior Android OS.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

djgregory said:


> Very good mate, well done.
> 
> Another successful convert to the superior Android OS.


Whilst i have an Android phone i wouldnt say it was superior to IOS, mine took alot of tweaking to get it working as it should have done from new, its still not perfect but its OK.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Get an iPhone from ebay until the next model comes out.

IOS 7 is out soon 

http://www.apple.com/ios/ios7/


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine took zero tweaking and worked perfectly out of the box, bearing in mind the phone is only a month or so old, cant complain so far and beats my iPhone hands down.

But its all down to personal preference really.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the screen is better. The camera is better. the apps download faster and are easier to find. It isn't as easy to mess with the settings and personalise it, but it isn't that hard either.

Don't get me wrong, I am sat typing on a less than year old Macbook Pro. I love apple and I hate that it isn't an apple product. But in so many ways, it is a much better phone than the 4S was. 

The irony is, I haven't even made a call on it yet...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

iPhone for me


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I recently jacked my 4S in because I was just board of it, I've had every iPhone since the original and the Doris has a 5, the 5 is just lagging behind considering the manner in which people use their phones in 2013 so I took a personal risk on the HTC One and im not disappointed, my only real gripe is the phone size and lack of a physical home button but im sure i'll have forgotten all about that in another few weeks.

My points on it.

Camera is leagues ahead of the iPhone 5.
Battery life is miles better than her iPhone5, I dare say I use mine a lot more too.
Integration with all my email and other ****e wasn't difficult.
Physically its a little big, but the build quality is very good, its not apple quality but tonnes better than an S4 and not as gimpy as an Xperia.
Connectivity appears better than her iPhone and certainly better than my 4S
Android is not as amazing as I was mislead to believe by so many on here and all over the internet.
Android isn't very intuitive but not difficult either.
Sound and vision are mega, although I hardly sit there blaring noise out for all and sundry.

I just wish Apple would open their eyes a little and provide that advancing step like they did with the original iPhone. I would be back on an iPhone if they improved battery life, performance and the screen size. I couldn't give two ****s about Android and love iOS... Luckily im only on a superb 12month contract and the One was free.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The battery in my HTC One doesn't last as long as my iPhone and I hardly use it!

Hopefully Apple will get a little more creative now, iOS 7 looks fantastic and is a great step forward.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just ordered ip5 from O2 as no upfront payment on the tariffs now plus leaving the terrible Vodafone network.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> The battery in my HTC One doesn't last as long as my iPhone


I charge my iPhone 5 nearly every day.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I charge my iPhone 5 nearly every day.


Me too. But if I use the HTC One it last less than a day.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I charge my iPhone 5 nearly every day.


Do you close the apps after use ?


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> Definitely iPhone


Me too


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I charge my iPhone 5 nearly every day.


Closing the apps will make the battery last longer. Press the button twice quickly and this will show the apps running.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Turning off GPS location helps massively, if MAPs of similar needs it on it will take you to settings for a quick switch on. 

I don't agree the iphone lasts as long though.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Yep, close apps and wifi when I leave the house. BF says its cause I'm always checking my forums, eBay and email.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I charge my iPhone 5 nearly every day.


My S4 needs a charge every night and a top up most afternoons :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What do you all do with them? I charge my Wildfire up maybe twice a week.
I've got all the naughty data connections, location gps stuff and silly sync crap turned off though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My one-x+ needs charging every day but I'm using it most of the day. When I was ill earlier in the year & only sent a few texts it lasted 4 days.
Just the hazard of having a smart phone nowadays.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My S4 lasts all day with high usage with ease, normally have 20% left on the night, have had 2 days out of it with light usage


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

Just changed over from an iPhone 4S (Had a 3GS too, so 4 year iPhone user) plus a Mac at home etc.. To the Samsung S4. 

The S4 is very nice, but a pretty complicated OS that gives you so many customisable options it takes a while to get it where you want it. Everyone has said this though, after a week you'll forget your iPhone.

If you haven't got it, get Swiftkey.. Jesus christ, what an incredible app!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with SwiftKey, much better keyboard but still crap in comparison to the iOS one.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

What is swiftkey in short? Ive read what it is but still don't get it..?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Xploit said:


> What is swiftkey in short? Ive read what it is but still don't get it..?


An enhanced keyboard for Android. Much better than the standard one.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll get it bought then!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There's a trial version you can get to see if you like it. Just search for SwiftKey in the Play store.


----------

